# Electric blue crayfish with white?



## Crazy4Crays

Hi, I have a 55g tank with one juvenile electric blue crayfish. My questions are can I add another crayfish? How many? Can I add a white one? If so, will they mate? And what color will the babies be? Thank you for any info you can give me.


----------



## Knotyoureality

Crazy4Crays said:


> Hi, I have a 55g tank with one juvenile electric blue crayfish. My questions are can I add another crayfish? How many? Can I add a white one? If so, will they mate? And what color will the babies be? Thank you for any info you can give me.


Without knowing the actual species involved, tough to say for certain, but, if you have a well planted tank with multiple hiding spaces widely seperated for each crayfish, you should be able to keep 2-3. Given how agressive these guys are, you could still lose one if the dominate one isnt' willing to share territory or they aren't able to get completely out of sight of each other easily. 


If your multiples are the same species and a mix of male/female, you may be successful in breeding them--however, if they're a different color variety they will likely be less amenable to breeding. Typically specially bred varieties that are intermixed breed back to the more neutral wild coloration rather than some mix of the two colorations. EX: a white shrimp with red spots and a blue shrimp are more likely to give you greenish/brown offspring than a pink shrimp or one with resembling the american flag!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

First we'd have to figure out what kind you have first, a hammers cobalt blue cray (6") is half the size of a blue knight lobster (12"), if you have the hammers you could add another cray that stays small but they might not get along as stated, if you have the bigger one I wouldn't think you could add another one to that tank


----------



## Crazy4Crays

Thanks for the info! The species of crayfish I have is Procambarus Alleni. I've been exhausting myself in research relentlessly and it seems everyone's experience with crays are different, so I decided to just go for it. I now have 2 electric blues (1 male, 1 female) and 1 white female. They are all juveniles about the same size. They have had no problems with eachother so far but we'll see as they get bigger. Wish me luck!


----------



## [email protected]

I have a blue and a regular brown one you can find up here In Nebraska. The breed together and most of them are blue. A few are like blue on top and brown on bottom. Another baby almost brown. I do have a 130 aquarium so they can get around and hide.


----------

